# Kickstarter for "Catacomb Kids," a roguelike platformer created by a black man



## Black Superman (Dec 18, 2013)

It's called Catacomb Kids and it's a roguelike platformer, so it looks like fans or Spelunky or Rogue Legacy might like this.

Here's his website: 58.
Times.

Here's the website for the game: 

Here's a tumblr for the game: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct41NQTfV1k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2013)

> Kickstarter for "Catacomb Kids," a roguelike platformer created *by a black man*



The game should be good.  Why the fuck does the bolded part even matter?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 18, 2013)

Of what relevance is his skin colour? Am I missing a huge joke here?  Or is OP just racist?

//HbS


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 18, 2013)

Are you saying black people can't make video games?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2013)

Well the kickstarter is already over, but glad to see it got funded already.
He seems to be doing it all by himself which is always impressive. The name might turn people off a bit though.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 18, 2013)

Mael said:


> The game should be good.  Why the fuck does the bolded part even matter?



I'm not the one who dictates whether it matters or not, but for the sake of arguing, race obviously matters here, especially when it comes to an institution as race unconscious as video games. See my sig. If I don't mention his race, people will assume he's just another white or asian guy, sad but true.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 18, 2013)

this is great, i'm happy to see it


----------



## Mael (Dec 18, 2013)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I'm not the one who dictates whether it matters or not, but for the sake of arguing, race obviously matters here, especially when it comes to an institution as race unconscious as video games. See my sig. If I don't mention his race, people will assume he's just another white or asian guy, sad but true.



Yes but here's the fun part when it comes to the mindset of gamers and race:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntxKRj9DRnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 18, 2013)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I'm not the one who dictates whether it matters or not, but for the sake of arguing, race obviously matters here, especially when it comes to an institution as race unconscious as video games. See my sig. If I don't mention his race, people will assume he's just another white or asian guy, sad but true.



Yeah and if it's revealed person is black besides the obvious douches most people won't  care.

At the end of the day all people care about is whether a game is good or not.  

Who makes it doesn't affect anything.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2013)

*"Created by a black man"
*
Well, good that you mentioned the most important thing, I almost didn't pledge.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 18, 2013)

Mael said:


> Yes but here's the fun part when it comes to the mindset of gamers and race:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntxKRj9DRnc[/YOUTUBE]



Judging by the way most games look aesthetically, you would get the opposite impression. If who makes the games shouldn't matter, then so too  should the character models in the games themselves. I can't wait to get my arab link, oh wait it's never going to happen. People absolutely lost their shit at the rumor that there was going to be black link awhile back . So yeah, race matters.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Are you saying black people can't make video games?


I think he is 


ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> themselves. I can't wait to get my arab link, oh wait it's never going to happen. People absolutely lost their shit at the rumor that there was going to be black link awhile back . So yeah, race matters.


They wouldn't lose their shit if he was apart of the Sheikah


----------



## Zaru (Dec 18, 2013)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> If who makes the games shouldn't matter, then so too  should the character models in the games themselves.



You're mixing something up here.

It doesn't matter for the gameplay quality of a game what kind of demographic is behind it (well, except the typical gaming culture differences between e.g. Japan and others). That's what we mean by "who makes the games shouldn't matter".

But the reality is that there are mostly male white and japanese developers making games, and they tend to have particular preferences. And accordingly, the vast majority of gamers are east asian or white, and thus games get made with them in mind as the target demographic, consciously or unconsciously.

Games like this one don't really make much of a difference, because there already are lots of games where you can create diverse characters in the creation mode. It's the fixed story characters that need some improvements.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2013)

I am ridiculously happy with the recent revival of the roguelike genre. I think the Souls series has given people a taste of getting their asses kicked and they've discovered they quite like it.

Dungeons of Dredmor, FTL, Pixel Dungeon, Rogue Legacy, Binding of Isaac, Don't Starve, Unlosing Ranger, etc etc etc <3

I am not hardcore enough for Dwarf Fortress, though. Fuck that shit. Call me a graphics snob but I need more than squiggly characters to be immersed


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2013)

OP says he pointed out the race because too many people care about it, yet he's the only one who seems to keep bringing it up.


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2013)

Mider T said:


> OP says he pointed out the race because too many people care about it, yet he's the only one who seems to keep bringing it up.


OP seems to care about race more than most people here. Maybe OP is racist


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2013)

If you guys didn't care you wouldn't have even pointed out that that part was bolded. 

Howsabout talking about this average looking game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

The name sucks?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think it does. It's your common light-hearted name you'd find in most indy games like this one.

The concept, however, reminds me too much of at least 5 other games I've seen. I wish it luck however, since it's apparently made by one dude, and that effort shouldn't see zero payoff.


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The name sucks?


Yeah, it really doesn't roll off the tongue well.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2013)

Jump looks super floaty, 16 bit would be more welcome as 8ish is gotten old...again.  On the plus side...dodge rolls, climbing, text trap indication, and double jump.  Why the fuck did you have to mention race at the beginning?  I get why it matters, but you wait until the product is done and is good, THEN drop the race card.  As for the name, I like it.  Maybe it's a race thing?


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2013)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Judging by the way most games look aesthetically, you would get the opposite impression. If who makes the games shouldn't matter, then so too  should the character models in the games themselves. I can't wait to get my arab link, oh wait it's never going to happen. People absolutely lost their shit at the rumor that there was going to be black link awhile back . So yeah, race matters.



No...it really doesn't matter.

In the end, it doesn't matter especially with new characters.  Case in point, Carl from GTA San Andreas and that dude from Prototype 2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2013)

Mael said:


> No...it really doesn't matter.
> 
> In the end, it doesn't matter especially with new characters.  Case in point, Carl from GTA San Andreas and that dude from Prototype 2.



Exactly. While changing established characters without any reason whatsoever except for the sake of SO PROGRESSIVE, LET'S ALL HOLD HANDS IN HARMONY is fucking stupid.


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Exactly. While changing established characters without any reason whatsoever except for the sake of SO PROGRESSIVE, LET'S HAND HOLD HANDS IN HARMONY is fucking stupid.



That's why there was a debacle with Mighty No. 9 and other games, because some chucklefucks simply wanted to have their cake and eat it too and they'd bring the whole ship down if they didn't get what they wanted.  It's why feminism in video games has gone from sensible discussion point to droning and pretentious lecture one after another.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 19, 2013)

oh but it does matter, it's why that bitch goes on fox news talking about "kids, santa and jesus are white" and that teacher goes a step further telling the kid "you can't be santa , you're black" 

well shit, i  guess blacks can't be anything, because they aren't in the games, they aren't in the comics, they aren't in the movies, they aren't on the creative staff (or are they).  it seems to matter quite a bit


----------



## Mael (Dec 19, 2013)

Not really.  Everything is relative.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> oh but it does matter, it's why that bitch goes on fox news talking about "kids, santa and jesus are white" and that teacher goes a step further telling the kid "you can't be santa , you're black"


Retarded people are retarded.

Mega Gengar was not banned because it was an all powerful threat that couldn't be answered
Happy?


NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> well shit, i  guess blacks can't be anything, because they aren't in the games, they aren't in the comics, they aren't in the movies, they aren't on the creative staff (or are they).  it seems to matter quite a bit


But they are in all of these things.

Frankly, people who cry how black people are omitted and should be included in X are more racist than a person who just goes on by. I've played characters of all races, I've read about characters of all races, I've watched movies with characters of all races, and up until I read this thread I didn't think about anyone's race even for a split second. To me, it's just irrelevant.

Black, white, yellow, red. Fuck that distinction. We're all people. Everything else is details.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> well shit, i  guess blacks can't be anything, because they aren't in the games, they aren't in the comics, they aren't in the movies, they aren't on the creative staff (or are they).  it seems to matter quite a bit



Except they are in every single one of those mediums and job positions.

What a fucking concept.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except they are in every single one of those mediums and job positions.
> 
> What a fucking concept.



yeah, little side characters, ancillary to the main white character's larger all encompassing quest.  but if what you say and seem to believe is true, then there  wouldn't be any problem making , oh...spider man or johnny storm black in the next reboots of their movie franchises.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah, little side characters, ancillary to the main white character's larger all encompassing quest.  but if what you say and seem to believe is true, then there  wouldn't be any problem making , oh...spider man or johnny storm black in the next reboot of the franchise.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 19, 2013)

lol, i'm not doubting the wholesomeness and goodwill of anyone in here, but outside of this thread seems to be a different world.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah, little side characters, ancillary to the main white character's larger all encompassing quest.  but if what you say and seem to believe is true, then there  wouldn't be any problem making , oh...spider man or johnny storm black in the next reboots of their movie franchises.



GUESS I SHOULD'VE CHECKED MY WHITE PRIVILEGE.

I could point out series/movies/anime/manga/books/whatever where there are black main protagonists but your little oppressed mind is set. Good luck trying to deal with the tyranny of first world problems.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah, little side characters, ancillary to the main white character's larger all encompassing quest.  but if what you say and seem to believe is true, then there  wouldn't be any problem making , oh...spider man or johnny storm black in the next reboots of their movie franchises.


Borderlands has a black main character. So do Crysis 2 and 3. The Walking Dead: Season 1. Prototype 2. Left 4 Dead 1 and 2. Saints Row. GTA V. 

Then there are countless games when you can pick a character's skin colour.

And then there are people like Keith David, who have never done a "little side characters". 

Isn't the new Spiderman black? After Peter Parker was killed, I believe some dark-skinned guy took over. Not sure, never read spiderman. But there are plenty of black comic book characters. From DC alone - Green Lantern John Stewart, Static, Black Lightning, Aqualad, Black Manta, Lex Luthor... and a couple more, I can't think of the top of my head, I've never been too into comic books.

I think you're living in your own little world. Racial opression on society scale disappeared 50 years ago, now we're only left with dying relics of that past.


NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> lol, i'm not doubting the wholesomeness and goodwill of anyone in here, but outside of this thread seems to be a different world.


It isn't. Nobody cares about skin colour anymore. Except for people who didn't socially evolve past 1950's.

My posts are being ignored 

//HbS


----------



## Mael (Dec 20, 2013)

I appreciate your efforts, guys, but these two (NSU/Zero) want to live in their Spike Lee bubble.  Guess we'll just have to leave them alone in their sad paranoia.


----------



## RasenganSake (Dec 20, 2013)

black people... CAN MAKE VIDEO GAMES?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2013)

yeah, paranoid, imaginary.  this is how to marginalize people, it's nothing new, and nothing better was expected.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah, paranoid, imaginary.  this is how to marginalize people, it's nothing new, and nothing better was expected.



*SPIDER MAN CAN'T BE BLACK CAUSE THE WHITE MAN*

*Unlosing Ranger links to Black Spiderman that Marvel debuted last year*

*THAT DOESN'T COUNT CAUSE MY OPPRESSION WOULDN'T BE AS BAD.*

Bet you wish you didn't use that example,huh?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2013)

i did say "next reboot of their movie franchises", but that's alright, i get the picture


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a black spiderman( I believe the actor would be better), but they just can't do it out of nowhere. You know black nick fury from ultimate made it in.
Sony sure as hell isn't going to do it though.
I mean unless you want a super villain that turns white people into black.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i did say "next reboot of their movie franchises", but that's alright, i get the picture


Comic books > movies. They last longer.

Ranger makes a good point. Originally, Nick Fury was white. Now he's black eerywhere. But I guess that doesn't count because bullshit reason.

//HbS


----------



## TheWon (Dec 24, 2013)

Glad to see that there are fellow black gamers getting into the industry, and making their ideas become real. This is a industry where things like race, and sex matter. People want to act like it don't, but with the recent Fem Frequency Games vs Tropes Series. The idea that games can be sexist, and racist pisses your average gamer off. Who by majority will be your average white teenager male the industry carters too anyway. So pointing out this race or the creator is important. It lets people know there are more people out their trying to create content.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Man I sure hope Japanese people don't start making videogames.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh, yeah, man. *Feminist* Frequency really showed how bad the industry is. Good thing the *feminists* showed us how oh so very sexist the industry is. Thank God that *Feminist* Frequency is doing what should be done and showing just how much of our privilege we just need to check.

A girl has a feminine attire in a video game? Sexist.

A girl is killed in a video game? Sexist.

A girl doesn't have a main role in a video game? Sexist.

A girl needs to be rescued in a video game? Sexist.

A girl is weaker than a guy in a video game? Sexist.

Fighting games don't count in that last one why? Sexism.

A girl is stronger than a guy but she's not particularly feminine? Sexist.

There's female versions of simplistic, kiddy iconic characters? Sexist.

*Insert bland situational triviality that's just as pervasive with male characters as it is with women characters in video games?* Sexist.

Thank you, *Feminist *Frequency. You opened my eyes to this rapist industry.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 25, 2013)

TheWon said:


> Glad to see that there are fellow black gamers getting into the industry, and making their ideas become real. This is a industry where things like race, and sex matter. People want to act like it don't, but with the recent Fem Frequency Games vs Tropes Series. The idea that games can be sexist, and racist pisses your average gamer off. Who by majority will be your average white teenager male the industry carters too anyway. So pointing out this race or the creator is important. It lets people know there are more people out their trying to create content.


I'm sorry, but feminist groups are the last thing you bring up if you want to be taken seriously and/or considered an intelligent person. Their hypocrisy knows no bounds, and stupidity is not far behind. Just think about it...

"Why are not women given a super special treatment in an entertainent product used mostly by boys, that involves assuming a persona?!"

I WONDER WHY...

Bringing up the race of a creator of a game is anything but beneficial and important. Just look at this fucking thread. We're having a debate on shit irrelevant to gaming industry, and yet? Only like 3 posts were about gameplay.

... and you'll feel really stupid if the game ends up being bad, too.

Plus, a fun fact. The player's character in the trailer is a white dude. The creator is obviously anti-black racist and support oppressive patriarchy!

//HbS


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 25, 2013)

you guys don't clearly don't understand what inclusion and diversity means.  What's pissing you off is that other's are expressing the fact they are excluded, not the exclusion itself.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 25, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> you guys don't clearly don't understand what inclusion and diversity means.  What's pissing you off is that other's are expressing the fact they are excluded, not the exclusion itself.


You are not being excluded from anything.... that's the point. 

//HbS


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 25, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> You are not being excluded from anything.... that's the point.
> 
> //HbS



of course not, it's just a bunch of whining, weesa too stupid to know wat wees feelin


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 25, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> of course not, it's just a bunch of whining, weesa too stupid to know wat wees feelin


You're not convincing anyone by impersonating Jar Jar Binks 

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> You're not convincing anyone by impersonating Jar Jar Binks
> 
> //HbS



No, man. That's like, how we perceive black people that complain about video game intolerance. How do you think that false sense of morality pops out of nowhere?

The video game industry is KKK paradise and you need to accept how terrible of a human being you are. GTA 5 the most profitable product in the entire industry of entertainment? Just a fluke. GTA San Andreas the most popular GTA game before 5? Haha, that was just ironic enjoyment. Assassin's Creed having 2 black protagonists? Damn, those games sure are bad just because they look like chocolate people! Resident Evil 5, the single most profitable game in Capcom's history? That's just because you shoot them, of course. No one remembers the characters you actually play!

Only when people accept that this is just like the times where we had "black only" bathrooms and we only let them sit in the back of buses, will we finally fix the wrongs in this world. Bioshock Infinite though it was handling social commentary? Joke's on the game, the protagonist's white.


----------

